# Don't try this at home.



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Yea, here is the answer for all of those asking what the cross of a Skyline and a S14 would look like............................UGLY!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6396&item=4517366161&rd=1


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

My biggest complaint is that it still has the KA. It really doesn't look that bad.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

Would look better if it was done professionally, looks like everything wasn't scaled down to fit, everything is just freaking huge since the skyline is much bigger. could have scaled the grill down some, let the hood come down a little further and a few other things.


----------



## Kenji (Jan 18, 2005)

they def coulda done a better job, but its doesn't look that bad, ive seen another r33/240 conversion, and this one is more eye friendly


----------



## ryOs13 (May 17, 2004)

I dont understand the point of that.. not to mention its a KA AUTOMATIC, and he's selling it....


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

It is not all that bad, just not my thing to be all show and NO go. having that car is like dating a super model that will not have sex, your nothing but a big jerkoff. nice paint job. :loser:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

fastassdx said:


> It is not all that bad, just not my thing to be all show and NO go. having that car is like dating a super model that will not have sex, your nothing but a big jerkoff. nice paint job. :loser:


I like how it says that the car has no problem beating Civics. I mean, this guy actually gets satisfaction out of BEATING CIVICS. For Christ's sake, somewhere there's a naked R33 that deserved those tails a thousand times more than an ugly, N/A KA auto who brags about beating Civics. I feel sorry for the poor R33 donor car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah now if he had put time into making his stock looking 240 to something useful like a RB26 powered 4WD 240... Then maybe turn it into an R33 it would've been much better. Hell even 2WD would've been better than a stock KA.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah now if he had put time into making his stock looking 240 to something useful like a RB26 powered 4WD 240... Then maybe turn it into an R33 it would've been much better. Hell even 2WD would've been better than a stock KA.


Even if the KA was turbo or SR and 5spd it would be an ok car. It would be great with any RB under the hood and the front end needs a little work but it might look better with a fmic too , lol. I think the rear end of the car looks really nice.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah now if he had put time into making his stock looking 240 to something useful like a RB26 powered 4WD 240... Then maybe turn it into an R33 it would've been much better. Hell even 2WD would've been better than a stock KA.


I've often dreamt of an RB26DETT-powered, 4-wheel drive, SUPER HIcas 240SX. That would certainly get more respect than a KA (Gay-A). Don't get me wrong, I loved my KA (it was ghetto as hell, noisy lifters and all) but this guys retarded. At least put your money into a tranny swap, for the love of Allah.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> Even if the KA was turbo or SR and 5spd it would be an ok car. It would be great with any RB under the hood and the front end needs a little work but it might look better with a fmic too , lol. I think the rear end of the car looks really nice.



The rear does look pretty good but he should've taken the angle out of it


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, aside from the KA Auto, the car looks pretty decent.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

madballa said:


> Yea, here is the answer for all of those asking what the cross of a Skyline and a S14 would look like............................UGLY!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6396&item=4517366161&rd=1


Notice that there are 0 bids  
yeah I always wondered what a r33 front end would look like on a 240. Well, at least we all dont have to learn the hard way :cheers:


----------

